# Désinstaller The Gimp 1.3



## patjaff (11 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
J'ai installé GIMP 2.2 (pour X.3.9) par dessus une GIMP 1.3 comment désinstaller cette dernière dont je ne me servirais plus?
Merci!


----------



## avosmac (11 Décembre 2005)

Via Fink ?


----------



## Thierry6 (11 Décembre 2005)

tout dépend comment tu as installé gimp 1.3 ?


----------



## patjaff (11 Décembre 2005)

Non, par une image disque.


----------



## Thierry6 (11 Décembre 2005)

si tu as juste fait un drag and drop, simplement met l'appli à la poubelle.
si c'était pour lancer l'installateur, utilise desinstaller pour enlever Gimp 1
http://krugazor.free.fr/software/desinstaller/DesInstaller-fr.php


----------

